# What do you think of John Lyons?



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

I was looking today at books on training foals to have as a refresher for my new baby. I found a book by John Lyons that had good reviews but I'm not extremely familiar with him. I've used some parelli training with horses in the past but other than that, natural horsemanship is all new to me.

Anyway, my question is, are his methods good and should I invest in the book to see if it will work?

Any information is welcome as I love learning new things! If there are other trainers who's methods you recommend, I'd appreciate that as well. Or if you know any good foal training books, I'd love to hear about those!
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Texana (Mar 22, 2011)

I've heard good and bad about him. Me personally I take what i like and try it. I do that with a lot of trainers. If I like their method i use it if not i don't. But i think he has a lot of good points and methods to use. If anything buy the book and learn a few things from him. I like natural horsmanship. Gets you in tune with your eqine. Definitely gives the two of you new found respect for each other and you can never learn too many methods or have too much knowledge. I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

Texana said:


> I've heard good and bad about him. Me personally I take what i like and try it. I do that with a lot of trainers. If I like their method i use it if not i don't. But i think he has a lot of good points and methods to use. If anything buy the book and learn a few things from him. I like natural horsmanship. Gets you in tune with your eqine. Definitely gives the two of you new found respect for each other and you can never learn too many methods or have too much knowledge. I don't think it would hurt.


I agree with Texana. John Lyons definitely has some good advice and in learing about his particular methods you could see what works or doesn't work for you. I also use some of Clinton Anderson's methods. He may be a trainer that could help you as well though sometimes I think he is a bit harsh.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

There is a JL triner where I board. She is actualy working with my mare right now since I can ride for another few weeks. I really like his methods and they seem to be working on Sonador. Why not give it a try.

Some others that I find good are.

Denis Reis
Chris Cox
Craig Cameron

I also like Julie Goodnights teching but she rides in a "chair seat" She also promots sitting like that. So just be aware of that.

I'm not a fan of Parelli at all (thats being nice) and I'm not really a fan of Clinton Anderson. If put there name in the serch here you will find TONS of threads about them. The good and bad.

Most importantly HAVE FUN!!! If you get frushtrated or angry just stop for a while and cool down.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You can learn something from everyone no matter if it is what to do or what not too do. JL is a great horseman and offers alot of good ideas and techniques that would be a solid foundation for starting any horse. 
My dad is a _huge_ fan of his, he has been getting his magazines for years. We were at Equine Affair in columbus Ohio a few years back and he was waiting outside the colosseum on his oh-so-famous palomino horse. Dad walked right up to JL and started talking to him. He is a great guy, very down to earth and nice.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like John Lyons' stuff. He seems more level headed than some, and less into "Buy my XYZ!" The trainer we've worked with to get Lilly broke was certified by him, and she knows her stuff and got good results. She'll be here in 30 minutes to work with Mia & I in the round pen, teaching me to teach Mia.

But I tend to promote a more feet forward position too, so what do I know? :lol:










_Jack__ Woffard of the Shoe Bar outfit flanking the trail herd. Shoe Bar Ranch, Texas_, 1912

Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide


----------



## Cupids Cowgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

*I have been reading alot of his books. I know alot of the old but gentle ways of training over the years. Alot of what I have been reading make alot of sense to me and I plan to start using them in my training from here on out*


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I really like his training methods. As with every trainer, there are some things I don't agree with it, but overall he's a pretty down-to-earth trainer. I think he's worth looking into and trying some methods of his.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

bsms said:


> _Jack__ Woffard of the Shoe Bar outfit flanking the trail herd. Shoe Bar Ranch, Texas_, 1912
> 
> Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide


What a neat picture!


----------



## NevadaSilk (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a huge John Lyons fan. He makes things easy for the average horseman and you don't have to buy a ton of extra items to get your horse to do things! He's not into 'selling' his methods like Parelli, Anderson, Cox, etc are. I've seen him multiple times at various different venues. Got to see him compete at Road to the Horse (he shoulda won) and was very impressed. He basically gave a clinic on his colt! It was truly amazing to watch. Plus, his merch booth was half the size of the other guys! haha Sure, he has things he recommends, but he also tells you that things you have at home will work just fine. I think his methods get very solid foundations on horses and they are very easy to understand. It's all about repitition. 

And just for fun, here's a pic of me and his horse Charlie. He was chatting with a group of us outside of RTTH the year before he competed (he was there to support Ken McNabb). Charlie was happy to just hang out. His reins were looped around John's arm and he was greeting everyone who walked up to him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like his writing, but his demonstration at the Expo (I went to 2 different ones) was very boring.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I think for a lot of people John Lyons is the first step into the NH world. He's got some good techniques but I don't think that his program is really a program. That is, it is not very well structured to maximize learning for the human. It is more like a collection of stories and tricks. Although some people prefer to learn bits and pieces that way, I personally think it leaves too many holes that are not filled in very well.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I like his writing, but his demonstration at the Expo (I went to 2 different ones) was very boring.


I liked his book, when I forced myself to read it, because I was bored reading it. The info itself was humane horsemanship techniques, but *yawn*.

The info just didn't stick with me in the way that PP's words just pop into my head for a situation I'm thinking about. 

I've never seen him in person, but since KittenVal says that was boring, it begs the question as to whether the *horses* find it boring!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Northern said:


> ...I've never seen him in person, but since KittenVal says that was boring, it begs the question as to whether the *horses* find it boring!


When we bought Lilly, she was 6 and had never been ridden. The trainer we hired to break her was trained to use John Lyons methods, and it worked great. Unfortunately, she and Trooper hated each others guts, and it only was getting worse with time, so she now lives about 1.5 miles from here...where she is ridden every day and lives with another horse she adores, so the ending is happy. Her new owners think she is fantastic.

Trooper had refresher training with the same lady, and he is now very popular with the ladies in my house. They sing his praises every time they ride him.

Mia is starting some refresher training with her, with her teaching me to teach Mia. All indications so far are good.

So I'm batting 3/3 on John Lyons training for my horses.


----------



## NevadaSilk (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard many times that JL is boring. Sure, if you are expecting to see tricks, fancy jumps and a huge event....I agree. However, if you are truly watching to learn how to train a horse...he's not boring at all. His methods are easy to learn. The horses don't get bored because you are engaging their minds in each step. The horse learns to focus on it's person and not some object like a lot of the other trainers use. IE: I want my horse to move his rear when I ask him (my horses cue is "excuse me") not because I've smacked his legs with a stick. Then, he focuses on the stick and not me. I want my horse to backup when I backup not backup in fear of getting hit with a buckle of a lead rope. Again, he would be more focused on that buckle than on me. 

However, different strokes for different folks! People learn things in many different ways. Oh and if anyone saw JL at RTTH.....you really wouldn't have thought he was boring during his demo with his horses. He had them sitting on pillows, jumping a triple combo of jumps, running at liberty, etc. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Really? Cool!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

My trainer uses John Lyons methods awell as Josh Nicholas and Clinton Anderson and using little things she has picked up from the trainers she has become a very good trainer herself. I was never a fan of NH before and still not alot but when it's modified a little and done properly I have no problem with it. 
BACK TO THE POINT, yes I like John Lyons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NevadaSilk said:


> I've heard many times that JL is boring. Sure, if you are expecting to see tricks, fancy jumps and a huge event....


Actually I don't care much about tricks. I've seen Parelli level 3 instructor demonstration (with fancy tricks) and it was boring too IMHO after first 5 mins or so. It's not so much about demonstration itself, but JL looked and sounded like he's bored himself (with that "dying" voice). In contrast Stacy Westfall could keep attention during whole demonstration, and she did talk quite a lot should I say (another good example would be Cris Cox or Craig Cameron, I really liked the demonstrations from both just for that reason - they seemed to ENJOY it). 

I'm NOT saying JL is a bad trainer  , I think he's very reasonable and smart. But his way of demonstration is not something I like or would go for again.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've never read John Lyons on foal training, but do have a hardcover book authored by him and Sinclair Browning on "Conditioned-Reponse Training". Like several other's I take from "one trainer to learn from another" and interchange all aspects. I will not put down Lyon's methods, but his authoring a book was a bore and sometimes difficult to grasp what he was attempting to say.

There are is one Foal Handling book I highly recommend since I used it as a learning handbook for me when I had my mare bred the first time. The author is Cherry Hill and title is: "Birth to Two Years Old". I also have two vhs tapes by Robert Miller DVM(now deceased) on the handling(imprinting) of new borns.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Dr. Miller is not deceased. He made a full recovery.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The rumors of his death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Too funny! You crack me up Northern.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Just in case any think that I'm the original author of that quip: it was Mark Twain who said it first, referring to rumors (perhaps an obit in the paper?) of his own demise! "The rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!" LOVE him!


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to admit that I didn't remember that quote and was happy to give you credit ... haha


----------

